# Translating hedgehog noises ?



## markinnz (Dec 18, 2016)

The little hedgehog we have makes an interesting little noise, and I'm curious to know if it is a happy noise or a "I'm p'd off with you noise" 

It's a cross between a chirp/click/teeth-grate/licking noise, spines are all flat if that is an indication.

Odd question I know, but we're learning the ways of the hedgehog


----------



## Goblet (Jun 20, 2020)

Hey.! 

So my hedgehog does this quacking noise. I don't know if it is a relief sound, but it happens when he is peeing or pooing. Usually..it is a big ass poo, but sometimes it is just normal sized.


----------



## macymae (Jul 20, 2016)

For mine, it seems to just be her curiosity/happy sound. My first hedgie Macy and then my current one Libby both made/make the sound. It's always when they are exploring, sniffing, and looking around. When she's on me and starts sniffing she'll make it and when she's in her cage walking around she'll make it. They only "angry" sound she'll make is her huffs when I bother her when she's sleeping.


----------

